# tierregistrierung.de



## Wolfpac (27 August 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage zur besagten Website.

Reicht bei der Registrierrung der LINK auf Kosten aus?
Die Verbraucherzentrale ist der Meinung dass nicht, aber ich bin mir gerade unschlüssig.

Außerdem erstellt die Firma bei der Registrierung personalisierte Ausweise - gehe ich richtig in der Annahme dass es dann kein Widerrufsrecht gibt?

Abschließend - kann so überhaupt ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu stande kommen?

Gruß Wolfi aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## Helix (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Mal ein Auszug aus den AGB



> Die Gebühr für die Registrierung oder Besitzerwechsel inkl. Notrufplakette beträgt EUR 19,90 zzgl. der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer. Die Änderung einer Adresse oder eines Besitzerwechsels beträgt EUR 19,90 zzgl. der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer


 
Ob so ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande kommt mag ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Wolfpac (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Hast du einen Link zu den AGB?

Und reicht einen Link bei der Registrierung aus?


----------



## Helix (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Bitteschön
http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=Legal%20Documents


----------



## Wolfpac (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*



Helix schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=Legal%20Documents



Also für mich sind das Registrierungs-Bedigungen und keine Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen 

Vielleicht bewusst so gewählt damit man nicht mistrauisch wird.....

Nunja bleibt die Frage - reicht ein Link aus oder nicht


----------



## Helix (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise auch direkt an der Ware und nicht in einem Aushang in der hintersten Ecke vom Heizungskeller damit sie blos keiner sieht


----------



## Wolfpac (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*



Helix schrieb:


> Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise auch direkt an der Ware und nicht in einem Aushang in der hintersten Ecke vom Heizungskeller damit sie blos keiner sieht


 

ohne jetzt dumm kommen zu wollen 

aber gibts dafür auch nen Gesetz oder ähnliches? 
Möchte ja nur sicher gehen RICHTIG zu liegen bevor es zum großen Streit kommt. 


Gruß


----------



## Helix (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

.....


----------



## Wolfpac (27 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*



Helix schrieb:


> Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> .....



hm die Seite scheint mir irgendwie nich unter gekommen zu sein 
Und Google hat bis jetzt noch nich so richtig geholfen gehabt 
Das vereinfacht die Sache doch schon.

In dem Beispiel der Website sind zwar kosten nicht explizit angeführt ich hoffe dennoch dass es auch bei einem Link zu Kosten dabei bleibt.

Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*



Wolfpac schrieb:


> ohne jetzt dumm kommen zu wollen
> 
> aber gibts dafür auch nen Gesetz oder ähnliches?



Ja.


§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV (Preisangabenverordnung)

§ 312c BGB in Verbindung mit Art. 246 EGBGB


----------



## Wolfpac (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV (Preisangabenverordnung)
> § 312c BGB in Verbindung mit Art. 246 EGBGB




§ 312d BGB (4) 1 hat damit nicht direkt etwas zu tun bzw berührt die von dir Angegeben nicht oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Nein, das betrifft nur das Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts bei Fernabsatzverträgen (wenn vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist die vertraglichen Leistungen beider Vertragspartner erbracht wurden). Hat nichts mit der Preisangabe zu tun.

Trotzdem ist oft das Widerrufsrecht ein sinnvoller Zusatzhebel, um aus solchen "Verträgen" wieder herauszukommen.
Widerrufsrecht - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Wolfpac (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Da stützt sich die Firma darauf, dass ein Widerruf nicht möglich ist, da etwas speziell für den Kunden angefertigt wird.

Allerdings gibt es nach meinem Kenntnisstand während des gesamten Prozesses der Registrierung keinen Hinweis darauf - noch kann der Kunde sich bereit erklären eine sofortige Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen nunter Wegfall des Widerrufs


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Der Ausschluß des Widerrufsrechts wegen angeblich "personalisierter Produktion" ist hier m.E. auch als rechtlich zweifelhaft anzusehen.

Das mag vielleicht in einem Teilbereich so sein, wenn es um die Anfertigung der persönlichen Erkennungsmarke geht. Damit aber hört die personalisierte Dienstleistung auch schon auf.

Bei einem Widerruf könnte der Dienstleister schadlos die Daten aus dem Bestand löschen. Wenn danach das Tier verschwindet und von einem Fremden aufgefunden würde, dann wäre die personalisierte Erkennungsmarke im Prinzip völlig wertlos, weil dann keine Daten mehr vorlägen und der Dienstleister dann keine Leistung (=>Zuordnung der Daten) mehr zu erbringen hätte.

Kernpunkt der Dienstleistung ist also hier eben nicht die personalisierte Erkennungsmarke, sondern die Zuordnung der Daten. Das würde bei einem Widerruf entfallen. So dass m.E. _allenfalls_ ein geringer Schadenersatz für die Erkennungsmarke geltend gemacht werden könnte, nicht aber der volle Preis für die Dienstleistung.

Wenn der Dienstleister es hier auf einen Prozess ankommen ließe, dann würde er m.E. mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Schlappe erleben.


----------



## Wolfpac (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Müsste trotz der individuellen Anfertigung ein Hinweis sein dass es keine Widerrufsmöglichkeit gibt?

Nunja das einzige personalisierte ist eine in Folie eingeschweiste Karte (Papier oder Karton) mit den Daten des Tieres - alle Daten davon Stammen vom Tierhalter außer die Ausweis die vom Betreiber vergeben wird und das Datum 

Aber die wesentliche Leistung ist ja nicht wirklich wichtig in dem Fall - da diese Sachen doch davor stehen oder?



§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV (Preisangabenverordnung)
§ 312c BGB in Verbindung mit Art. 246 EGBGB


Gruß


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*



Wolfpac schrieb:


> Müsste trotz der individuellen Anfertigung ein Hinweis sein dass es keine Widerrufsmöglichkeit gibt?



Meines Erachtens ja.

Ob in diesem Fall der Verstoß gegen PAngV und § 312c BGB reicht, damit ein Vertragsschluss bestritten werden kann, ist m.A.n. in diesem Fall fraglich. Denn immerhin weist der Dienstleister explizit und deutlich sichtbar darauf hin, dass die "myIFTAPlus"-Mitgliedschaft kostenpflichtig ist. Der Verbraucher wird also eher nicht geltend machen können, nicht gewusst zu haben, dass das Angebot kostenpflichtig ist. Es ist also hier nicht so, wie typischerweise bei den Abofallen. § 312c BGB äußert sich auch nicht dahingehend, dass bei einem Verstoß gegen die Informationspflichten ein Vertragsschluss generell hinfällig würde. Insofern wäre das Angebot zwar abmahnfähig gem. UWG und auch ggf. mit Ordnungsgeld wegen PAngV belegbar, aber man kann hier noch nicht deswegen den Vertragsschluss bestreiten.

So, wie ich das Angebot sehe, kommt man am ehesten noch über das Widerrufsrecht aus der Sache heraus.

Dass das Leistungsangebot unfair bzw. nicht geldwert wäre, ist hier m.E. nicht geltend zu machen. Es dürfte unstreitig sein, dass man eine Gegenleistung erhält, und dass der Service einen gewissen Nutzwert bieten dürfte. Allerdings muss sich der Anbieter vorhalten lassen, nicht transparent über die Preisgestaltung und das Widerrufsrecht aufzuklären.


----------



## Wolfpac (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Du verwechselst die Plus-Mitgliedschaft mit einer Tierregistrierung....
zusätzlich zu den zwei Produkten gibt es auch noch Zitat:

"Nutzen Sie die KOSTENLOSEN Vorteile von myIFTA
http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=formicula&form=2&ShowFloatLoggin=false

Wenn du direkt auf der rechten Seite auf Tier Registrieren gehst - erhält du NUR folgendes bei der Eingabe der persönlichen Daten:

Einverständniserklärung für
http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=Legal Documents , http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=Pagesetter&func=viewpub&tid=2&pid=6 und 
http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=Legal Documents&func=privacy



Somit erhälst du bei dem Vorgang der Registrierung nur einen Hinweis auf "Kosten" auf den du klicken musst um dann im 2. oder 3. Absatz den Preis zu sehen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:18:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:16:56 ----------

Du verwechselst die Plus-Mitgliedschaft mit einer Tierregistrierung....
zusätzlich zu den zwei Produkten gibt es auch noch Zitat:

"Nutzen Sie die KOSTENLOSEN Vorteile von myIFTA
                   Info - Registrierung"

Wenn du direkt auf der rechten Seite auf Tier Registrieren gehst -  erhält du NUR folgendes bei der Eingabe der persönlichen Daten:

Einverständniserklärung für
Allgemeine Nutzungsbestimmungen, Registrierungsbedingungen, Kosten und Erklärung zum Datenschutz



Somit erhälst du bei dem Vorgang der Registrierung nur einen Hinweis auf  "Kosten" auf den du klicken musst um dann im 2. oder 3. Absatz den  Preis zu sehen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:22:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:18:46 ----------

Als ergänzung - und man verzeihe mir dass im letzten Post der Inhalt doppelt ist:


Mit der Registrierung ansich entstehen dir noch keinerlei Kosten - denn es ist damit noch kein Tier registriert....

In der Eingabemaske für Tiere erfolgt dann auch nur noch ein Link auf:

 Ich habe die http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=Pagesetter&func=viewpub&tid=2&pid=6 gelesen und erkenne diese an.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:28:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:22:49 ----------

*UND NOCH EIN EDIT!!!*


Bei der MyFTA PLUS Registrierung ist für jeden eindeutig erkennbar:

"Fordern Sie einfach jetzt Ihre persönliche Freischaltung für nur 1€ / Monat € zzgl. ges. MwSt. für myIFTAPlus per http://www.tierregistrierung.de/index.php?module=formicula&form=2 an. "

*myIFTA Registrierung (kostenlos) 
myIFTAPlus Registrierung (gebührenpflichtig)*



Das ist bei der einfachen Registrierung des Tieres aber bei weitem nicht so deutlich bzw ist da während des Registrierungsvorgangs nichts mehr von Kosten zu lesen...


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2010)

*AW: tierregistrierung.de*

Nun gut, diesen anderen Weg der Registrierung hatte ich vorhin nicht gesehen. Es stimmt, über diesen anderen Weg wird es deutlich intransparenter, und da könnte man durchaus den Vertrag wegen Irrtums anfechten.

Das beste wäre hier wohl die bekannte Doppelstrategie:

Anfechtung des Vertrags wegen Irrtums bei Verstoß gegen § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie Intransparenz in der Erfüllung der Informationspflichten aus § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB, dadurch Einigungsirrtum gem. § 155 BGB.

Hilfsweise Erklärung des Widerrufs, wegen fehlender Belehrung über das wegen angeblich personifizierter Leistung nicht zu gewährende Widerrufsrecht nicht verfristet und auch zuzulassen.


----------

